# New member - searching for Mk 1 TT



## Wicker (May 24, 2020)

Evening all

I'm a brand new member to the forum looking and I am looking to be a Mk 1 TT owner in the near future. I've viewed and test driven one car and thought his would be a useful source of intel on the cars. The car had a decent history but there is no documented evidence of a cam belt etc. being done - although the existing belt 'looks good' from the sellers perspective (he is a VAG specialist mechanic and a decent guy). I think i should budget for a belt (and water pump?) change in the negotiation - is that fair/what is the expected cost of belt change - £300?

I also hoped to be able to search for used TT's in the marketplace but despite being a memebr for over 1 week I still cannot access the marketplace pages - any ideas when this will be allowed on the forum?

cheers
Wicker


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Wicker, Welcome to the TTF.
There is no time or post limit for full access.
For Market Place & PM access info click link.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241

My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners
Service history is very important. 
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail. N/A in UK now.

3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  a cam belt change I'd say closer to £350/400 inc the hydraulic damper


----------



## Wicker (May 24, 2020)

I've taken the plunge and done a deal on a Mk 1 TT. A car local to me which has been stored for a few years having only covered a few hundred miles in the last 5 years by a VAG specialist garage owner. Managed to negotiate a cam belt and water pump change as part of the deal....

I'm looking forward to getting it into the garage and starting to get to grips with it. Hoping to do some weekend road trips and Le Mans in 2021 with my mate, who also just bought a Mk 1 TT.

This forum seems to be a great source of info/help etc. - I hope to use it and contribute where i can!

I've still got to figure out how i break the news to Mrs Wicker.....    

Cheers all


----------

